# Another Memory Lane Thread!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

(For us “Boomers”, and while we’re waiting for ice out, maybe the pike and crappie spawns!)
Anyone remember(randomly!) Doan’s Pills, Carter’s Little Liver Pills! Geritol, “Myra Breckenridge”, “Mrs Robinson”, The Beatles on “Ed Sullivan”, “2001: A Space Odessy”, Chevy 409& Beach Boys song abt , Boss Mustang, 1965 GTO, SS 396, VW Beetle, Marvin Gay, etc? Please add anything that pops into your mind that was an old memory!(Just might spark a fond memory in some of us).


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

ghoulardi on friday nights right after channel 8 news with dick goddard and dorothy fuldhiem


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

To this day I can't even think of eating Cheez-Whiz I think that's what he was always messing with. Chef Goulardi


cement569 said:


> ghoulardi on friday nights right after channel 8 news with dick goddard and dorothy fuldhiem
> [/QUOTE


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

we used to build model cars so we could blow them up with fire crackers....cool it with the boom booms gang


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

British Walkers, Chucka Boots, Sen-Sen, English Leather, Brut ?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Alka Seltzer


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Specwar said:


> British Walkers, Chucka Boots, Sen-Sen, English Leather, Brut ?


Brut? By Faberge?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

high karate after shave and bell bottom jeans....when you mixed them you were date bait


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Size 32 Levi's....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Moo Juice said:


> Brut? By Faberge?


Yes sir


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

cement569 said:


> high karate after shave and bell bottom jeans....when you mixed them you were date bait


Or in the Navy😁


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Good n Plenty candy. It's plenty good choo choo Charley


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

Bonanza on Sunday night


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I remember all and the courtship of Eddie's father


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Tough skins.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Ginger on Gilligans Island.
The Carol Burnette show.
All In the Family
Mutual of Omahas Wild Kingdom
When the movie Platoon first came out.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Someone mentioned bell bottoms which made me think of “pegged pants/jeans”. Arthur Godfrey, Lawrence Welk!


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Sing along with Mitch Miller


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

American Sportsman
Sunday, ch5, 2pm


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Cracker Jacks with the little toy inside


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Man! You guys with your nostalgia..... and the health issues!!!!! No wonder my daughters make fun of ogf and call it "old guys fishing "! Haha


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Peggged white Levi’s, paisley print shirts, and bleeding madras belts.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

The commercial for "Serutan, it's NATURES spelled backwards".
Pinky Lee
Heckle & Jeckle

Mike


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Workingman said:


> Man! You guys with your nostalgia..... and the health issues!!!!! No wonder my daughters make fun of ogf and call it "old guys fishing "! Haha


How old are they...any of them single? All this time I thought it stood for "Ohio Girlfriends"🤣


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Sucrets...Still a nasty taste. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Kids say the darndest things, You asked for it, engineer boots....and 30 inch waist levis


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

You could talk about guns, hunting, smokeing and no one looked at you, like you were from another planet.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Brylcreem, little dab will do ya!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Im not a boomer... But I sure do miss Marty Stauffer


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

My mother used Dippity Dew on her hair to hold it in place


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Around 69-71...I remember ''that will never work!'' ... Pringles came out.

Before that, I remember candy bars were a nickel a.k.a. 5cents, we had regular p-i-g hog hotdogs and threw jarts at each other when Mom or Dad wasn't watching at the family get together BBQ. No seriously, our family, aunts & uncles cousins, we all got together. Someone (gasp! horror!) prayed over the food!
You could take a picture of that summer family outing and the Polaroid camera would develop a picture, right then. Wow shazaam! Or, send the roll of film out & it would be developed, back in 2 weeks!


Car A/C was 4-60; roll down all 4 windows & drive 60mph

Fishing was a heddon bass plug,or good ol' hook pinch sinker and bobber. Graphite rope seals for the lower unit on the trusty Speigel 5hp. outboard !

...somehow...we are supposedly better off now...


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Back in the 1960's, we also had a 3 cent chocolate candy bar....Lunch Bar (by Kleins?)
Being raised in Akron, I looked at Heddon as an "alien invader". As a kid, Nothing beat Arbogast (from Akron)...Jitterbug, Hula Popper, Arbogaster, etc. A black Jitterbug is STILL my "go-to" when night fishing for bass.

Mike


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Clark bars now they are Clark bites, Wagon Train, Death Valley days stop Iam showing my age.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Tootsie Rolls were actually chocolate fudge caramel. Now they're some kind of waxy substance.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

*Necco Skybar*, My all time FAVORITE!! Chocolate with 4 connected "pockets" with 4 different fillings..caramel, vanilla, peanut, & fudge. Until the last couple years, I could still buy them at a local Ben Franklin Store. Sadly, Necco shut down & (to date), no one has stepped up to recreate them. 

Mike


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Watching Captain Kangaroo........Rich


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

FlyFishRich said:


> Watching Captain Kangaroo........Rich


 Yeah, with Mr Greenjeans.

Mike


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Gas was .28 gal


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Being 14 and walking into the local store and buying a pack of Marlboro cigarettes for $1.25 lol lol


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

My first job making minimum wage, 62 1/2 cents per hour. Pack of Lucky Strikes 25 cents


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

FlyFishRich said:


> Being 14 and walking into the local store and buying a pack of Marlboro cigarettes for $1.25 lol lol


They were 95 cents in the vending machine when I started. You put 4 quarters in and there was a nickle under the celophane for your change.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I was going to say cigarettes were .65 per pack in the machine where I worked in my high school days. I also remember gas at $0.19.9 per gallon during a gas war here. I am now 66 years old. I spent my adult career in 10 years in a beer distributor, 30 years in the tobacco industry. The changes are immense inn both industries, tobacco is a ghost of what it once was, that is good, killed a lot. I am drawing a pension from Red Man chew right now, stuff is nearly gone in the marketplace, how about day's work plug tobacco.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Going to the local barber and getting haircuts and talking fishing and hunting and local town talk.....Rich


----------



## jmsgryk008 (Oct 24, 2021)

cement569 said:


> ghoulardi on friday nights right after channel 8 news with dick goddard and dorothy fuldhiem


Houlihan and Big Chuck on Saturday late night after a "few" Bowling Green beers.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

OLD trucks w/ big fat fenders(my refurbished ‘47 Ford and dad’s ‘51 Ford flathead v8 comes to mind.)


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> I was going to say cigarettes were .65 per pack in the machine where I worked in my high school days. I also remember gas at $0.19.9 per gallon during a gas war here. I am now 66 years old. I spent my adult career in 10 years in a beer distributor, 30 years in the tobacco industry. The changes are immense inn both industries, tobacco is a ghost of what it once was, that is good, killed a lot. I am drawing a pension from Red Man chew right now, stuff is nearly gone in the marketplace, how about day's work plug tobacco.


I’m in the tobacco industry. Chew sales decline about 10% a year. The customer base is simply passing away. Dip is still growing though. Hardly ever see plug anymore. Swedish is changing the name of red man. Woke.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Backbones
Common sense
Patriotic pride


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Workingman said:


> Man! You guys with your nostalgia..... and the health issues!!!!! No wonder my daughters make fun of ogf and call it "old guys fishing "! Haha


My son(a member), says the same thing! The site is also quite “old”! When we “old timers” are all gone, it will really be “dull.” Lots of the newer people are very intolerant and lack a sense of humor. That will change with “age”! Just consider what THIS forum is titled…..


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Fizzies?
Superballs?
Chiller Theatre w/Fritz the Nightowl?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bobk said:


> I’m in the tobacco industry. Chew sales decline about 10% a year. The customer base is simply passing away. Dip is still growing though. Hardly ever see plug anymore. Swedish is changing the name of red man. Woke.


Man, seems like dip goes up in price like every month!


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Rotary channel selector on the TV...

When a TV repairman would still come to your house!

When Walter Cronkite was on the TV, something important was being reported.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Paul Harvey at lunch.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Man, seems like dip goes up in price like every month!


Yep, right along with cigarettes.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Misdirection said:


> They were 95 cents in the vending machine when I started. You put 4 quarters in and there was a nickle under the celophane for your change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


As a kid...used to walk over to the gas station and get dad his Winstons out of the machine.
23 cents/pack. Two cents in the cellophane.
Used to stay with great aunt/uncle on 3rd Ave in 'fly town' in Columbus from time to time. Old ice house across the street that always had bottled pop/beer in ice filled 1/2 wooden kegs on dock. After dinner...Uncle would give me 75 cents every evening and I would walk over...get him two bottles of Weideman and spend the change on a bottle of Coke some beef jerky and sack full of penny candy.
If'n there was a baseball game on the old tube type radio..we would sit on the front porch, listen to it and drink our ice cold drinks.
He had played for the Cols. Red Birds in the 40's and was a baseball junky.
That was always the coldest pop...


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Am I the only one that would give up a year of what life I have left to spend a week back in the early 60’s doing what I did back then? 
I think not😁


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Am I the only one that would give up a year of what life I have left to spend a week back in the early 60’s doing what I did back then?
> I think not😁


Nope...you're not the only one.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Dorothy Fuldheim ( Ghoulardis squeeze )
Mush Mouth Macino eat pizza faster than a german shepard 
Calling Phillip Morris I remember getting 2 pennies change wrapped in cigs from machine
B O S C O spells chockolate
Tang ( ughh ) Showing our age guys 🤪


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Gas wars @ .25-35 cents a gallon, moon boot, bones farm and Annie green springs wine. Mad dog 20-20. Smokes in a vending machine for .35 cents. Pop in a bottle from a vending machine. Deposits from your pop bottles. Pay phones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Ride our bikes to the ice cream stand and pick bottles out of ditches on the way, cash them in for $.15 big cone. Sweet corn $.35 a dozen.


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

One of my favorite shows ,the American Sportsmen with Curt Gowdy


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Someone mentioned bell bottoms which made me think of “pegged pants/jeans”. Arthur Godfrey, Lawrence Welk!





mach1cj said:


> Sing along with Mitch Miller


Ed Sullivan and Ted Mack's Original Amateur Hour!


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

"The Midnight Special" tv show. Great Linda Ronstadt clip..


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Sky King


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Saturday morning TV shows, Buffalo Bob, Howdy Doody, Buster Brown Show, Gabby Hayes/Hopalong Cassidy/Gene Autry Shows. No smart phones while talking to your brother, sister, or cousin while grocery shopping, hell, shopping anything!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

bobk said:


> Paul Harvey at lunch.


His famous quotes
Page 2
And now the rest of the story
And when he would advertise for Stanley Thermos he would say “Keeps you Hot Hot and your Cold Cold


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

two cent pop bottles..cashed in a lot of them and bought winchester cigars and penny candy.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I hit VietNam (4th Infantry) ln January 1967....We bitched up a storm when smokes went from $1.20 to $1.40 a CARTON!!!

Mike


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Sky King


With his niece Penny & flying the Songbird.

Mike


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

every Saturday morning


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ohiotuber said:


> I hit VietNam (4th Infantry) ln January 1967....We bitched up a storm when smokes went from $1.20 to $1.40 a CARTON!!!
> 
> Mike


Thank You Mike!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Remember dad giving me 50 cents and telling me to get him a gallon of gas for the mower and a pack of smokes and got change back.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Sealtest and Meyers milk and dairy products delivered to your home 🏡 and the paper rags man with his one horse wagon picking up scrap materials from the neighborhood and one of my favorites…I Dream of Jeannie…left little to the imagination in those days…Sunday dinners…don’t be late…and my mom’s favorite…The Bishop Sheen Hour…


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

We used to sneak into the grain mills in Lexington and shoot rats. The local cop would come over and shake his head and then drive us home. When he would leave we would ask him to light them up. He could do some awesome burnouts with his cop car. In front of our house it looked like a drag strip burnout area. That would never happen today.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for your service Mike. I remember my dad talking about buying a carton of Lucky Strikes for $1.00 while he was in the Navy......Rich


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

when your TV quit working you'd take the tubes out of the back and to the local hardware store to check them. replace the bad ones and you were good to go.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

$1.00 buy,s a 5 gal can of fuel. Art ran the bait shop at deer creek lake stark county. even rented boats,


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Spent 27 months in Europe in the Army, 62-64. Used all my buddies that didn't smoke PX card to buy cartons of mostly Winston's. Got lots and lots of lovin with those smokes in Kassle Germany....


----------



## century (Jul 12, 2012)

9Left said:


> Im not a boomer... But I sure do miss Marty Stauffer


Roku channel has Wild America. Was watching one from the 80's last night.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

joekacz said:


> Sealtest and Meyers milk and dairy products delivered to your home 🏡 and the paper rags man with his one horse wagon picking up scrap materials from the neighborhood and one of my favorites…I Dream of Jeannie…left little to the imagination in those days…Sunday dinners…don’t be late…and my mom’s favorite…The Bishop Sheen Hour…


OMG! How could I forget Bishop Fulton J Sheen? He was "must watch" TV in all Catholic homes.

Mike


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Andy Griffith Show, The little rascals, Rolo Candies, Cotton Club Ginger Ale in Quart Size Bottles, Strohs Beer, Genesee Beer, Gasoline for .34 a gallon!


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Rocky, the flying squirrel. Bullwinkle moose.
Boris and Natasha.

Spy vs spy, mad magazine.


----------



## cf91seanymph (Jan 5, 2022)

Mitchell 300 was THE reel!


----------



## Jesco (Feb 13, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> (For us “Boomers”, and while we’re waiting for ice out, maybe the pike and crappie spawns!)
> Anyone remember(randomly!) Doan’s Pills, Carter’s Little Liver Pills! Geritol, “Myra Breckenridge”, “Mrs Robinson”, The Beatles on “Ed Sullivan”, “2001: A Space Odessy”, Chevy 409& Beach Boys song abt , Boss Mustang, 1965 GTO, SS 396, VW Beetle, Marvin Gay, etc? Please add anything that pops into your mind that was an old memory!(Just might spark a fond memory in some of us).


Corvair Spyder, little turbo charged crap box.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

A friend walked to school, carrying his older brother's .30-06, because a teacher wanted to buy it....& NOBODY gave it a 2nd thought!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Jesco said:


> Corvair Spyder, little turbo charged crap box.


I had a '62 Corvair! Death machine is what it was.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I remember my folks buying the first color TV in the neighborhood. Everyone came over to see the only color show on that evening. Johnny Quest is what was on TV in color.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> I had a '62 Corvair! Death machine is what it was.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I was following one down a pretty steep hill in Dravosburg, Pa on dry pavement when all of a sudden this thing just suddenly swerved left and kept spinning and spinning until it came to a full stop. I was in shock when I saw this and was as shaken as the driver and his passenger. I remember it as if were yesterday


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

As Winston Churchill once said "The good old days are never the present days". 

Although its nice to look back on the past if one could actually go back into the past few would elect to stay there very long. Medical care especially has advanced way beyond anyone's wildest dreams compared to what we had in the 50's.

No one would want to go back to black and white TV with only 3 channels and if you missed a program you often missed it forever.

As far a music, today with the computer, you can listen to music from all over the world and if you do not your missing out on 90% of the music being made today. The younger generation takes this for granted and as normal. I might add electronically enhanced music is far beyond what we had long ago.

Automobiles are far safer to drive and last much longer. I remember when 120,000 miles was about the maximum life of an engine.

Our computerized communication let us communicate with friends and loved ones all over the world and is far beyond what it was like to get in touch with someone back just 20 years ago let alone in the 1950's.

We live in an electronic information age. I can remember going to the library and spending endless hours there searching for information while today I can find that same information instantly on the computer. You can learn how to fix your car or any household appliance in not minutes but seconds.

If you like to buy antiques or just something you had when you were a kid, in the past you w ould spend years haunting local flee markets. Today the entire world is your instant flee market for what ever you want to buy.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I had a 63 Corvair Monza Spyder and traded for a camper years ago lol. Any Wayne County guys remember Bishops in Wooster ? Best onion rings around.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

we walked to school uphill both ways in the snow witt no socks and cardboard in our shoes to cover the holes, just sayin


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

1. Riding in the back of a pickup
2. Foil wrapped HO HO’s and they were a lot bigger.
3. Ultra man and Johnny sako and the flying robot.
4. Western Auto and Miracle Mart
5. Bad kids getting paddled in school
6. Gas pumpers asking if they can check under the hood.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

True Temper Uni-Spins?
Jack from Manda's used to demonstrate 'em at the Sportsman's Show in Cleveland. At one time, I had THREE of those & loved 'em!!

Mike


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Guppygill , # 5 brought back some memories, got caught screwing around in class by our math teacher, a big guy, back of the room grab your ankles and wait for impact, damn near lifted me off the floor. Didn’t get caught much after that.lol..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

First TV I was old enough to operate was a Zenith in the late 60’s. Came with a “clicker” (no battery) that used an electro-mechanical ultrasonic transmitter rather than infrared optics. It had a few buttons, on/off, volume and channel up, channel down. The unit made a clunking sound every time you changed the channel. Couldn’t skip channels or go back either, but there weren’t that many choices so it didn’t take long. Same with the sound. We wore the thing out pretty quick and someone finally dropped it and it flew into quite a few pieces. There were metal bars inside they produced the Clunking sound when hit. Figured out we could drop the bars on the tile floor (concrete underneath) and it would produce the same harmonic to change the channel. Remember using it this way for years. Got pretty good at it, but Dad finally broke down and bought another tv. Didn’t have a remote though.
The drug store in town (400 people) had frosted mugs of root beer for $.05 and a long case of penny candy a kid could stare at for hours before deciding.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Geauga lake amusement park in Aurora had a real live .22 shooting gallery in the early 60's. Had short chain to the gun so no one could spin it around and shoot at anybody. I think .22 shorts , I was about 10 and can't remember but sure was neat.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Ron Y said:


> Geauga lake amusement park in Aurora had a real live .22 shooting gallery in the early 60's. Had short chain to the gun so no one could spin it around and shoot at anybody. I think .22 shorts , I was about 10 and can't remember but sure was neat.


Didn't know that. My god , could you imagine that in today's world. People would freak out. 

Kip


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

They had shooting teams in the high schools back then too. Real guns.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Ron Y said:


> Geauga lake amusement park in Aurora...


loved Geauga lake, dad's company picnic was held there every year, they went all out with a morning full of games, races, prizes and then a full day of ride, ride and more rides (remember the mouse trap?), sick as a dog on the way home


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> we walked to school uphill both ways in the snow witt no socks and cardboard in our shoes to cover the holes, just sayin


You had SHOES?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Misdirection said:


> I had a '62 Corvair! Death machine is what it was.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


My brother’s first “new car”! He bought it, couple years/tears later, couldn’t “sell” it! Practically had to give it to a dealer on a new PONTIAC!(anyone remember those?)
All that said, my dad was wierd for new(unusual) model cars. He had the first “VW Beetle” in Southern WVa! We got lots of “strange” looks when we went shopping, to church!😄


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thomas Joyland Shows(Traveling Carnival-1950’s)!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> Guppygill , # 5 brought back some memories, got caught screwing around in class by our math teacher, a big guy, back of the room grab your ankles and wait for impact, damn near lifted me off the floor. Didn’t get caught much after that.lol..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We had a “substitute teacher” in 5th grade. Very young guy with “maybe” 2 yrs of college! He brought his fraternity paddle to school and one day, when the whole class was unruly, he singled me out, brought me up in front of the class, swung the paddle from 12 o’clock(once) and “lit me up”. I didn’t cry or let on, trying to be the “tough guy”, but tears were streaming down my cheeks as I walked back to my seat(my parents thought that was OK!!) I always hoped he’d show up when I was in HS, bigger, stronger and capt of the football team!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Alcedo Micron UL fishing reels!(shoulda kept them!)


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Red, white and blue, and genesse beer .99 a six pack


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Senkoman said:


> Red, white and blue, and genesse beer .99 a six pack


How about Billy Beer


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Ripple wine. In the early sixties, for those days you wanted to get very drunk, very quickly on the cheap


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Mohamad Ali, Joe Frazier, George Foreman, and Kenny Norton
beat'in the hell out of each other.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

REEL GRIP said:


> Mohamad Ali, Joe Frazier, George Foreman, and Kenny Norton
> beat'in the hell out of each other.


Yes sir. When you only got one or two baseball or football games on tv during the weekend only. That was it. One top fight, and of course ,a NASCAR race which coincidentally, usually involved a fist fight. 🤣


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> Didn't know that. My god , could you imagine that in today's world. People would freak out.
> 
> Kip


Do you happen to fish the Ohio River in the Stratton area??


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

SICKOFIT said:


> You had SHOES?


 We didn't have cardboard....


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

REEL GRIP said:


> Mohamad Ali, Joe Frazier, George Foreman, and Kenny Norton
> beat'in the hell out of each other.


I did football, track, and basketball growing up, but my always drunk and grouchy Grandpa (love and miss him) said the only REAL sports were baseball and BOXING.

In the 70's I showed up to his house once wearing a pair of white Pro-Keds shoes and he asked me "Who in the h3!! wears white athletic shoes? Who do you think you are anyway? Pat Boone?". My Dad had to explain to me what he meant.


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

mrb1 said:


> Yes sir. When you only got one or two baseball or football games on tv during the weekend only. That was it. One top fight, and of course ,a NASCAR race which coincidentally, usually involved a fist fight. 🤣


Wide World of Sports - spanning the globe - the thrill of victory and the agony of defeat.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

AmericanEagle said:


> Wide World of Sports - spanning the globe - the thrill of victory and the agony of defeat.


Wouldn't have been the weekend without seeing it ....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bajuski said:


> Ripple wine. In the early sixties, for those days you wanted to get very drunk, very quickly on the cheap


 “Champipple”!
A gallon of “Paisano”, 5# bag of ice, couple milkshake cups was~~$2.50. Add another $5-6 bucks for the drive in movie-good, cheap date night!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------

